
Biometrics: A Gift, a Curse? - Anbelly
https://surfshark.com/blog/biometrics
======
Kinofredo
It pretty much means that nothing is safe on this planet anymore, well, at
least nothing that deals with digital world. Yeah biometrics sounds scary, how
can they get stolen from a freaking picture you post on social media. But it
is still a convenient way, more convenient than passwords. I guess I will keep
using them, at least until the world implement the social point system like in
China, then biometrics is just another way to track where people are every
minute and what are they doing. I would actually say that biometrics is a
curse, but a curse we won't get rid off

------
Jill_the_Pill
I would say curse.

This article, like so many others, focuses on ways in which the tech isn't
strong enough, isn't secure enough -- rather than ways in which it's not
desirable at all: privacy, anonymity, right to be forgotten.

------
JohnFen
As with all tech, whether it's a blessing or curse depends on how it's used,
and what it's used for.

Given the way biometrics is currently being used in general, I'd say it's a
curse.

